# bait question



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

i know that gold hooks are best cigs and speedos but are there good colors for hearing because i would like to hook up a tarpon and i heard those are the best live baits for em also wondering what kind of swim baits are the best in like 6 or 7 inch thanks


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Walmart sells the Marathon Tsunami Sabiki. The size 4 (Japanese number) work for us on Cigs, Speedo's,LY's and Herring when they are around. They come with a Red or Green head. One of the best bait catcher's on the pier swears by the red head fluorocarbon model but I have caught them on the green as well in the non fluorocarbon in green or red. But she catches them when no one else is having much luck.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

You can catch herring on a gold hook rig.


----------

